# spreader conversion chart?



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Is there some kind of comparison to what a 4.5 on the scotts deluxe edgeguard means on the brinly 50lbs push broadcast spreader. The manual for the brinley has a variety of scotts products but sometimes it says 4.3 at 15 and then at 19. No clue what i am supposed to set it at.


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

The 4.3 on the scotts edgeguard is the drop rate of product. The higher the dial is set, the more of the product dumps out. It already as things worked out so the DIYer can look on the bag and just turn the dial to that number.

The application rate chart on the brinly is set up so you can calculate how many lbs you want spread per/1000 sq and the setting to put it at so that many lbs will be put down. So, if you look at the middle column of the application rate chart in the manual, that is how many lbs/1000 sq ft is recommended. The Flow Control Setting column is what you want to put the handle to on your spreader.

So, if you look under the Bayer section at the Season Long Grub Control, it gives you two options....3.8 lbs/1000 sq ft and 2.9 lbs/1000 sq ft. If you want to put down 3.8 lbs/1000 sq ft, you set the handle on your spreader to 15. If you want 2.9 lbs/1000 sq ft, you put the handle on your spreader at 13.5. The only thing you need to figure out how many lbs you want per 1000 sq ft. Thats why you see different settings for the same product. Pick how many lbs/1000 sq ft you want and then match the spreader setting.

If you are wondering how to figure out how much to down, look on the bag and see what you are after. For example, if you are spreading an insectacide, there are different rates for different pests. The front of bag may say "covers 10,000 sq ft" but that might only be a 2 lbs/1000 rate (which may only target ants). Read further and you will see something like, "For spiders, grubs, other insects, recommend 3-4 lbs/1000" which means the bag will only cover 5000 sq ft at the high rate. Match how many punds you want, then set your spreader there.

It may be confusing at first, but this set up give you a lot of control with your spreader. Just know that spreaders can vary. You may have the flow control handle rod set up a little tighter to close the drop holes and maybe a spreader setting of 15 might actually be a 13. The setting is more of a recommendation, but only you will know how your spreader works with different products. Best advice is to learn your spreader and keep a journal of what spreader settings you use with each product. Even though the chart says 15, you might notice that too little product is coming out and it might actually a 16 or 17. Once you figure out the lbs/1000 you want and how you spreader works, you will end up really liking the system.


----------

